

Legit Teams: Private git repository hosting tailored for small teams - karthikksv
https://legitteams.com/

======
evanbarter
You seem to be heavily focussed on Github's financial costs, but why should I
use this over something like Bitbucket, which provides free hosting for small
teams and very reasonable pricing for teams?

~~~
evaninja
As the owner of a small non-profit with real turnover, I would much rather use
something like this.. just my two cents. We've had issues with holdover
accounts costing us even after our developers are no longer actively involved.
It makes a lot more sense to charge based on storage space.

~~~
chii
Both systems makes sense, because it depends on your situation. There is no
better, its just different.

------
dropkick
It's undeniably an awesome deal and I really like the website design.

I get a little concerned about the business model. Almost to the point that it
would prevent me from hosting my code with them for fear of them going out of
business or raising their prices later.

The current git repo for the commercial product I work on is 850MB. This is
millions of lines of code + 8-9 years of development (migrated from svn at
some point). That means we could be happy at the $5 month range.

If you get 1000 customers X $5, you're making $5000/month. I make way more
than that as an employee.

Of course, you have people that will need more than 2GB but I think it's rare.

tl;dr raise your prices. I think it will help you get more business.

~~~
karthikksv
We created Legit Teams because we ourselves needed a service like it. As such,
we don't view this as a business that's going to make us millions of dollars
so much as a product that we'd love for both us and others to use. In turn,
making enough money to simply handle our costs is really enough for us to keep
this going.

tl;dr We're not raising prices or shutting Legit Teams down because it's not a
business, but a tool that we use, and will keep using. Having others on board
is a bonus! :)

~~~
benmanns
What happens when you become large enough to justify an organization account
at GitHub and it no longer becomes beneficial for you to either use or
continue to operate Legit Teams?

~~~
mratzloff
Push to GitHub since every Git repo retains full history by default.

~~~
okal
I think the question was directed at the founders, not the users. What happens
to the users of the service when the founders no longer have any use for it?

------
bitcartel
Bitbucket offers unlimited private git repos for individuals and small teams
(upto 5 people) with no limits on storage... for free.

<https://bitbucket.org/plans/>

------
peteforde
Competing on price - this is very low margin, even with negligible storage and
bandwidth costs - when GitHub is already in the "dollar per repo" range seems
like a good idea until you realize that your target market (poor students)
might not want to give you anything.

I strongly recommend that you read the first of the Copy Hacks books: the one
on messaging. Key is the insights on identifying the motivations of your
users.

Best of luck!

~~~
bambambazooka
Do you have a link for "the Copy Hacks books"? Haven't read about them.

~~~
peteforde
<http://copyhackers.com/>

Sorry for the delay!

------
watty
We're a small business with 20+ repositories and faced this problem long ago.
GitHub pricing simply isn't tailored for small projects. We moved to
SpringLoops which only charges for "active" projects, so we can close those
projects that only get opened for an occasional fix/compile. I really miss
GitHub and all the new features, but can't complain for the price.

------
tijs
Just created a test account. Pretty slick for a side project. Love the TODO
list feature. Like others have mentioned i too worry about the pricing though.
I have several people pushing each day and pulls from multiple servers as i
deploy straight from the git repo. Slow pushes are the worst and at this price
range i dont see you guys making that work once people really start using your
product.

I think it actually looks better than bitbucket which some have mentioned
which to me looks really cluttered.

I am not a student though so maybe i should not be looking at this as an
option for a business anyway, but still...

~~~
karthikksv
Thanks for the kind words.

I can't foresee all scaling issues that may come to pass; for what it's worth,
I can tell you that I have trust in the people behind Legit Teams to solve
these problems.

In turn, I can only ask for you to try our service and see if pushing becomes
a problem. I'd then love to hear your feedback via our contact page based on
your experience.

------
gitlock
Very nice. It looks like something I could use except that most of the repos I
work on are public.

But I think evanbarter's question is valid: why this over BitBucket? Any
compelling reasons...

------
acgourley
2GB of space isn't all that much. That's the free plan assembla offers. We
blew through it with a year of general disciplined use but every once in a
while we dropped a DLL or game asset in and so the 3 people generated 2GB of
git in a year. While it's possible to get rid of such assets from history
permanently its complex and risks other data loss if you're not extremely
cautious.

Just feedback to say that arranging for custom plans at 2GB seems low.

------
RVijay007
Immediately, the opening paragraph states that this service would be useful to
"college students." However, Bitbucket offers their full unlimited package to
college students with a .edu account, and this account lasts for a lifetime,
even after graduation. Perhaps you could offer this deal to college students
as well.

------
neurostimulant
This is great. As a freelancer, I often reluctant to delete past client's
repo. With this, I can keep all past projects' repo without blowing my wallet.

Edit: It would be great if they add support for DSA too.

------
slig
So far, I loved the very polished interface and the reasonable pricing (this
coming from a RepositoryHosting costumer). I'll push some code to try out.
Congrats and good luck!

------
sandGorgon
Just curious - how are you planning to address the problem of ssh key lookup
at scale ? Github hacked its own PAM module to read from MySQL, if I'm not
wrong.

~~~
karthikksv
As far as I can tell, GitHub uses one git user to grant repository access to
everyone. This introduces SSH key lookup problems because all GitHub members
need to be authorized under this one user.

Legit Teams, by contrast, allocates an individual user per member who signs
up. Thus, SSH key lookups are limited to only the keys that one person has.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this circumvents the scaling issue
entirely.

------
leandrocp
Codeplane is also a nice alternative. They offer 2gb for just U$9/month.

<https://codeplane.com/>

------
realrocker
Competing on price is just fine. Please don't complicate things. I don't want
anything else. Just a private repo will do. Thank you.

------
evaninja
Sweet deal, guys. Keep up the great work

------
johnys
Excited to see this up and running!

------
vng
Looks pretty promising

